# Need to replace bob-tach attachment plate



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Doe anyone know where I can get a new bob-tach attachment plate system for my bobcat skidd steer? Obviously some where else besides the dealer. I am loking for the manual bob-tach. My plate has worn down and its not safe anymore. I just started looking but I figured I would ask here in case someone knesw of a place that sold them. Thanks in advance


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

ebay has alot, other then that can't say


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Do you need the bobtach assembley (that mounts to your booms) or just the plate that attaches to your bucket?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

rob_cook2001;887091 said:


> Do you need the bobtach assembley (that mounts to your booms) or just the plate that attaches to your bucket?


Guessing assembly, needs a manual bobtach.
OP nobody that I know of makes one aftermarket. Best bet Ebay, Craigslist, or used from dealer off a burnt machine or something. New they are spendy


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Have seen ALOT of them on Ebay too.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Actually need the plate. The top lip has worn down to the point that the bucket and snow pusher are loose. Have been putting a weld on it to beef it up but its just too far gone. I'll try ebay and see what I find. Thanks guys


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Check that! I need the mount to the machine.


----------



## Kenkreger (Dec 17, 2001)

I afraid you are stuck with the dealers or used parts. 
However many have also been repaired. Consult a local welding or machine shop, they can often rebuild it better then new.
Ken


----------

